# iron horse road bikes



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone own a iron horse road bike? I'm wondering if this would be a good entry level road bike?


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Great entry bike because at that price level all bikes are the same except for the components. Buy the components, the price, and the LBS.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Which Ironhorse model. How can you know the the price level without knowing the model??


----------

